# Does anyone know what kind of snake this is?



## BlunderWoman (Feb 21, 2016)

This snake is in my septic tank. {{{{{{shiver}}}}} It scared the stuffing out of me. When I told some of my kids I got 3 different comments..

Son:
" Leave it there I wanna catch it"

Middle daughter:
" Try not to think about it coming up out of your toilet right under your butt to get you hahahaha"

Youngest daughter:
" It's a living creature that eats rats and mice Mom, don't hurt it."

Does anyone know from what you are able to see what kind of snake this is? By the time I ran to get my phone to take a picture it had lowered it's head down towards below , so the head does not show.


----------



## Bobw235 (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm no expert, but has the markings of this:  Nerodia sipedon, a harmless water snake.  Found an image of it on Flickr and looks very similar.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 21, 2016)

Thank you Bob. That makes me feel better.   I could not tell if it was a rattle snake or not. I REALLY don't want a bunch of rattle snakes outside.


----------



## Debby (Feb 21, 2016)

I think if it was a rattle snake, you'd know it.

Personally, that's one thing I'm glad to be leaving behind in our little slice of paradise here when we move into the apartment.  I'm so deathly afraid of snakes!  Not that I want to ever hurt them (I'm like your youngest daughter Blunderwoman), but I get a ringing in my ears that's deafening and racing heart at the sight of even  a teeny, weeny baby snake.

When I was a kid, my younger sister handed me a carton of some sort with the top edges folded down loosely.  She said, "can you hold this for a minute for me", and then she walked away towards the house.  And as I stood there, first one little snake, then another and a couple more slithered up over the edge and started to hang down onto my hands .......and ever since then!!!!!!!

Last year there seemed to be an endless number of encounters with snakes here, so in that regard, I'm looking forward to a second floor apartment.


----------



## oldman (Feb 22, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I'm no expert, but has the markings of this:  Nerodia sipedon, a harmless water snake.  Found an image of it on Flickr and looks very similar.



Sorry to have to disagree, but that is a garter snake. I have got too many not to know what this snake is.


----------



## Bobw235 (Feb 22, 2016)

oldman said:


> Sorry to have to disagree, but that is a garter snake. I have got too many not to know what this snake is.



Glad to know someone recognized it.  I didn't know that garter snakes got to big.  We don't see them too much up this way, but I recall them from my youth in NJ and they were typically pretty small.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2016)

My wife does not like any kind of snake..She says a dead snake is a good snake!!
.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 22, 2016)

Check >>This out<<  Inside the reptile they found a 76-pound, fully intact deer


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 22, 2016)

Well, that's one way to cut down on the deer over-population.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 22, 2016)

I am not a fan of snakes either, can't believe, I actually go camping, but, I would still do it in certain areas.  This is what we saw on our path, nothing to worry about, but still, just some pics I took when I use to go camping and hiking.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't know what kind of snake that is, but this is a baby rattlesnake (triangular shaped head) on alert in defense mode on a concrete path behind my house.  I don't like to kill any snakes, but will kill any rattlers if they come into my yard.  My dog was bit years ago and had to spend the night in emergency.  The bull and garden snakes don't bother me much.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 22, 2016)

Debby said:


> When I was a kid, my younger sister handed me a carton of some sort with the top edges folded down loosely.  She said, "can you hold this for a minute for me", and then she walked away towards the house.  And as I stood there, first one little snake, then another and a couple more slithered up over the edge and started to hang down onto my hands .......and ever since then!!!!!!!



OMG.. no wonder they scare you.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 22, 2016)

Ken, I'm trying not to do that...but I completely understand lol


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 22, 2016)

AprilT said:


> I am not a fan of snakes either, can't believe, I actually go camping, but, I would still do it in certain areas.  This is what we saw on our path, nothing to worry about, but still, just some pics I took when I use to go camping and hiking.
> 
> View attachment 27058


!
OMG April. If they are hanging in trees I'm running right back to my car & driving off. Then running the car through a car wash. Scary!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 22, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't know what kind of snake that is, but this is a baby rattlesnake (triangular shaped head) on alert in defense mode on a concrete path behind my house.  I don't like to kill any snakes, but will kill any rattlers if they come into my yard.  My dog was bit years ago and had to spend the night in emergency.  The bull and garden snakes don't bother me much.


Man I hate rattlers ! When I was pregnant with my son I was walking behind my dad's house & I heard the rattle and looked down & there was a rattler coiled to strike right under my foot. I hopped backwards which almost made me fall because I was around 8/2 months. I ran and got a hoe and chopped off it's head and then set it on fire. My dad was making jokes about me he said " Chopping off it's head wasn't good enough ..she had to cremate it."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 22, 2016)

You did go that extra mile in punishing that thing Sharon! :lol:


----------



## Linda (Feb 22, 2016)

AprilT, I know they don't have Black Mamba snakes in the U.S. but still, that is exactly what I would have thought that was.  I'd still be screaming!  My brother visits southern FL sometimes and he tells me they have snakes in trees there.  I couldn't handle that.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 22, 2016)

I'll go with water snake. I could send you over a few cats. Ours hunt snakes and then toss them around the yard like toys.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 22, 2016)

Linda said:


> AprilT, I know they don't have Black Mamba snakes in the U.S. but still, that is exactly what I would have thought that was.  I'd still be screaming!  My brother visits southern FL sometimes and he tells me they have snakes in trees there.  I couldn't handle that.


+

It was either a black racer or a rat snake, I'm not sure which, but, I think I was less fearful having a large group of people in my camp group and we were only passing by the tree.  As long as we didn't bother it it wasn't going to bother us, it was off to the side not blocking out path and definitely not we had set up camp.  We tend to not set up on the grassiest of areas, wooded sure, but, these are parks that have planned camping sites with some clearing to a degree.

I can no longer remember which site is which from my camping trips, there were many, but the sites  generally we spread out like this, my tent is the light blue one


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 22, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I'll go with water snake. I could send you over a few cats. Ours hunt snakes and then toss them around the yard like toys.



When my gate is fixed so that stray dogs can't get in I will let a feral tomcat live outside in the shed. I won't feed it. I'll just provide water only. The last time I did that the cat got killed because my gate is down. These dogs out here pack up and kill cats.  There are plenty of mice out on my land to feed a cat because I don't mow the back 4 acres.  Yeah when there are cats outside you rarely see a snake.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 22, 2016)

AprilT said:


> +
> 
> It was either a black racer or a rat snake, I'm not sure which, but, I think I was less fearful having a large group of people in my camp group and we were only passing by the tree.  As long as we didn't bother it it wasn't going to bother us, it was off to the side not blocking out path and definitely not we had set up camp.  We tend to not set up on the grassiest of areas, wooded sure, but, these are parks that have planned camping sites with some clearing to a degree.
> 
> I can no longer remember which site is which from my camping trips, there were many, but the sites  generally we spread out like this, my tent is the light blue one


April I liked camping when I was younger. I'm really pretty spoiled now and want a mattress & running water & toilet.


----------



## Lon (Feb 22, 2016)

That particular snake is a poopseptic/rectacalis


----------



## AprilT (Feb 22, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> April I liked camping when I was younger. I'm really pretty spoiled now and want a mattress & running water & toilet.



I always brought my  double air mattress, pillow and battery operated fan and many other items, plus our campsites usually had showers or at the very least running water.  Sometimes someone would even drive out for take out.  We weren't the normal campers though we did do the camp fire cooking as well, but, sometimes we drove off the site if we were staying more than one night.  

This was just some of the group, not always the same people, though at least six of us in the photo were always part of the group
View attachment 27067


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 23, 2016)

Sweetwater Texas has a roundup every year..
.


----------



## jnos (Feb 23, 2016)

This was in Sunday's paper:





http://boingboing.net/2016/02/22/snake-head-found-inside-can-of.html
I am very afraid of snakes too. This would put me over the top. Yikes!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 23, 2016)

AprilT said:


> I always brought my  double air mattress, pillow and battery operated fan and many other items, plus our campsites usually had showers or at the very least running water.  Sometimes someone would even drive out for take out.  We weren't the normal campers though we did do the camp fire cooking as well, but, sometimes we drove off the site if we were staying more than one night.
> 
> This was just some of the group, not always the same people, though at least six of us in the photo were always part of the group
> View attachment 27067


Okay NOW I see why they say you look like Claire sometimes. Your face is shaped very similar.  Thanks for the fun share


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 23, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Sweetwater Texas has a roundup every year..
> .
> View attachment 27076


I definitely won't be there


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 23, 2016)

jnos said:


> This was in Sunday's paper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG & I had green beans last night. I'd pass smooth out if that came out of my beans!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 23, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Okay NOW I see why they say you look like Claire sometimes. Your face is shaped very similar.  Thanks for the fun share




Oh gawd, that's me at my worse, no, that's not me on a typical day, that's a day of hours of hiking I'm surprised you could even see my face much.  Yikes!  Though I do love my fat cheeks.    The following pictures are not applicable to the thread, so I'm not going to leave them, but just to show you a better glimps of the check similarity to Clairs, which is about all we have in common facially.


These are near the time period when the show was on the air
View attachment 27085


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 23, 2016)

High cheekbones rock! We should start a club.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 24, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Oh gawd, that's me at my worse, no, that's not me on a typical day, that's a day of hours of hiking I'm surprised you could even see my face much.  Yikes!  Though I do love my fat cheeks.    The following pictures are not applicable to the thread, so I'm not going to leave them, but just to show you a better glimps of the check similarity to Clairs, which is about all we have in common facially.
> 
> 
> These are near the time period when the show was on the air
> View attachment 27085



OMG very pretty. Quite a looker! You did look a bit like Claire, but really I think you were prettier .


----------



## jujube (Feb 24, 2016)

I love snakes......just don't like to be "surprised" by one.  A perfectly-harmless snake dropped out of a tree into our canoe once and you've never seen someone bail out of a boat so fast in your life.  I went in one direction, my husband went in the other.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 24, 2016)

Rattle snake tastes just like chicken.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 24, 2016)

Sorry I love rodents too much...our snakes are free to become cat toys...probably along with the rodents...it's complicated.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 1, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I definitely won't be there



Come on down this week-end!!!


----------

